# Whoa



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

What does it mean?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Well it means you captured a very very cool, picture, but you were at the wrong place because the pot of gold is out at the end of the rainbow !! And today there were two of them.


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

It was the most intense rainbow I've ever seen. Once I got on the 5, it was incredibly bright and very beautiful.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

But seriously...what...does it MEAN?! <starts crying>

Source: I'm not being snarky... https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/double-rainbow


----------

